# Went in for Brake Fluid/Coolant Flush @26K. Shop sent me away?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Coolant would be ok.

Brake fluid however, is 8 years old. Find another shop to flush it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Coolant would be ok.
> 
> Brake fluid however, is 8 years old. Find another shop to flush it.


Thanks, I've never done a Brake Fluid flush in any car I've owned. It does say on the reservoir NOT to add new fluid if low, don't they top off fluids at the scheduled oil changes. I know the coolant is supposed to be replaced every 5 years, but the brake fluid flush isn't listed in the book?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If you top off the fluid when the pads are 80% worn, when you put new pads in the fluid in the calipers will overflow the reservoir. But who changes pads without flushing the fluid?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Check your owners manual sever schedule. Brakes are 30k or 3 years is my norm but I think manual goes a little longer intervals. Coolant is 50k or 5 years if I recall.

here is manual schedule. Brake is 3 years or 45k. https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ruze Limited/2016 Chevrolet Cruze Limited.pdf


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Taxman said:


> If you top off the fluid when the pads are 80% worn, when you put new pads in the fluid in the calipers will overflow the reservoir. But who changes pads without flushing the fluid?


A lot of folks it’s super common now a days. Same folks who slap pads in without cleaning and lubing pins, and use the same clips and hardware to save the 3$.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Thanks, I've never done a Brake Fluid flush in any car I've owned. It does say on the reservoir NOT to add new fluid if low, don't they top off fluids at the scheduled oil changes. I know the coolant is supposed to be replaced every 5 years, but the brake fluid flush isn't listed in the book?


It’s quite easy to DIY actually. Get a vacuum bleeder kit at harbor freight, get fresh fluid the big big bottle, have a friend pump the brakes 3-4x then yell HOLD as they hold, then build vacuum on the bleeder and crack the bleeder gently, then close, you yell PUMP then they HOLD. rinse and repeat from back right- back left -front right- front left, and check the master does not run dry.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm not sure on the procedure but I don't think abs bleeds in the same manner without damaging the pump.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I'm not sure on the procedure but I don't think abs bleeds in the same manner without damaging the pump.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


Figured I’d ask. With Yamaha it’s designed to be done stationary to ensure its 100% fresh and done. But makes sense since motorcycle only has 3 calipers 2 wheels vs cars have better brake back ups. Well guess flush-ABS on dirt road activation-flush and call it a day.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Thanks, I've never done a Brake Fluid flush in any car I've owned. It does say on the reservoir NOT to add new fluid if low, don't they top off fluids at the scheduled oil changes. I know the coolant is supposed to be replaced every 5 years, but the brake fluid flush isn't listed in the book?


I don't think it's even been written in the book.

I bought a brand new motorcycle in 84. It was an 82 model. So it sat for 2 years. On year 3. The front brakes were acting up. Rears were drums back then. Dealer flushed the fluid and all was good. I don't know why motorcycles are so finicky. I did my current bike last year. But no idea if or when it was done before.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't think it's even been written in the book.
> 
> I bought a brand new motorcycle in 84. It was an 82 model. So it sat for 2 years. On year 3. The front brakes were acting up. Rears were drums back then. Dealer flushed the fluid and all was good. I don't know why motorcycles are so finicky. I did my current bike last year. But no idea if or when it was done before.


It’s written in the book scroll up and I posted a link to our owners manual saying when to do it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brake fluid is hydrophilic, which means it attracts water. The DOT3 fluid is very resistant to compressing. Water on the other hand compresses extremely well. Did the Firestone place show you the results of their testing. You're in a dry climate so it is possible that you don't need this service. The way to test is take your Cruze out on a dry pavement empty highway and stand on the brakes. If the ABS engages the fluid doesn't need changing. If the ABS doesn't engage and you leave skid marks you need to get the ABS serviced. If the ABS doesn't engage and you don't leave skid marks you need the brake fluid replaced and/or the pads replaced.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> Brake fluid is hydrophilic, which means it attracts water. The DOT3 fluid is very resistant to compressing. Water on the other hand compresses extremely well. Did the Firestone place show you the results of their testing. You're in a dry climate so it is possible that you don't need this service. The way to test is take your Cruze out on a dry pavement empty highway and stand on the brakes. If the ABS engages the fluid doesn't need changing. If the ABS doesn't engage and you leave skid marks you need to get the ABS serviced. If the ABS doesn't engage and you don't leave skid marks you need the brake fluid replaced and/or the pads replaced.


I doubt they tested with the strips that show water %. We would stip test fluid so that it showed definitive proof to customer. One of my best upsale was brake flushes, no one ever showed WHY they where needed so 10 years later still on first fluid.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I never bother with changing the fluid every pad change. When the fluid starts looking gross...then I'll consider it. The fluid in the Cruze is still clear after 6.5 years, and the pedal is still nice and stiff, not squishy.

My Cobalt, on the other hand...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> It’s written in the book scroll up and I posted a link to our owners manual saying when to do it.


In my 2014 manual in the normal section page 11-5 it says replace Brake Fluid every 10 years or at 240 KM /150,000 miles 


obermd said:


> Brake fluid is hydrophilic, which means it attracts water. The DOT3 fluid is very resistant to compressing. Water on the other hand compresses extremely well. Did the Firestone place show you the results of their testing. You're in a dry climate so it is possible that you don't need this service. The way to test is take your Cruze out on a dry pavement empty highway and stand on the brakes. If the ABS engages the fluid doesn't need changing. If the ABS doesn't engage and you leave skid marks you need to get the ABS serviced. If the ABS doesn't engage and you don't leave skid marks you need the brake fluid replaced and/or the pads replaced.


In close to 8 years I've never triggered the ABS once which is amazing! I'll try that but as you mentioned its so dry here


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> In my 2014 manual in the normal section page 11-5 it says replace Brake Fluid every 10 years or at 240 KM /150,000 miles
> In close to 8 years I've never triggered the ABS once which is amazing! I'll try that but as you mentioned its so dry here


I always followed severe since 90% drivers in my experience qualify. I use the ABS a lot to keep the pump working well and all the little paths with fresh fluid. Also Florida drivers suck and with sticker tires it works great


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Those strips for testing brake fluid(that usually turn purple when "bad") aren't testing for moisture they are testing for copper. Over time due to ingress of contaminants and corrosion from moisture and fluid break down , the copper from inside the lines starts to erode. It's this copper level those strips are testing for.

Water isn't compressible either, water makes a great brake fluid as well EXCEPT that it freezes at 32F, and boils at 212F. The issue is when it boils it creates vapor...which IS compressible. 

7 yr old car, I'd 100% flush the fluid. GM is notorious for trying to make owners think maintaining a car is far less expensive than it should be. 

No fluid manufacturer or brake manufacturer will tell you that a DOT3(or 4, or 5.1) fluid is good forever(some GM cars had manuals with zero reference to brake fluid), or 10years, or hell even 5.

They sold the Gen1 CTD with a trans that had a well known need for fluid flushes by 30k, and they called it filled for life. GM is not interested in the long term survival of your car.


----------

